# CO2 Indicator...



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

Anyone use this? CO2 Indicator


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Nope  Never saw the need to.


----------



## kamili (Nov 13, 2005)

An expert in aquascaping told me that you do not need to check your Co2 levels. If you are skilled enough (not me), you should be able to tell from your plants and fish. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Easier to use the pH/kh method?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The fault with the ph/kh relationship is high po4 levels, tannins, or water that has a lot of non bicarbonate alkilinity will throw this off. While most people do not have this problem, I have since discovered after receiving a water quality report from my distributor that my kh has very little to do with bicarbonates. This problem is more of a problem for those who live in the SW U.S where the ground contains a lot of borate. We seem to have this problem in the sw of Ohio also.


----------

